# Is 6 weeks old too young to crate train?



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey everyone,

We just got Rinaldo last week and he just turned 6 weeks old last saturday.
Way too young to be leaving him mommy.

Anyways I have a dog whom is a year old and when I got her from the breeder she was 10 weeks old so she was crate trainable. And she's not a barky dog so she took really well to the crate.

For Rinaldo is 6 weeks old too young to crate train? 
I guess he doesn't have much other option when I am not able to watch him, but he barks for most of the time, and then sleeps eventually (right now it's been two hours barking) but I don't want to let him out while he is barking because then he will start to think if he barks he can get out ... but I know he probably needs to use the bathroom soon. 
But he will not stop barking no matter what ... he will go into his crate fine when the door is open , eat in it, sleep in it, play in it, but as soon as you shut the door it's instant "ut oh!" bark bark howl howl. lol

Guess I was lucky the first time because Chloe was so well behaved!

I also live in a house so him barking isn't a problem.

What a dilemma ...


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Can you get him a hot water bottle and a ticking clock, wrap both in a fluffy towel and let it keep him company like mommy would be at this age?

I don't think it's too young to crate train but try to use the crate for very short periods of time. 

Is your one year old dog friendly? Could she go in the crate with him and keep him company? (you'd have to supervise a ton at first to be sure it's okay, of course).

At six weeks, they're really not ready to be alone so it's going to be tough for awhile. He really isn't able to keep himself really warm and cosy at that age.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

myminpins said:


> Is your one year old dog friendly? Could she go in the crate with him and keep him company? (you'd have to supervise a ton at first to be sure it's okay, of course).


Was going to ask this one myself. The older dog could be really useful in making sure things go well. Pups this young are not meant to be alone for any length of time.


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh yes Chloe would definitly stay in the crate with him, I didn't think to try that!

But yes he definitly is young to be staying alone ... like his whimpering isn't a let me out I dont want to be in this thing - its more of a where am I  where is everyone .

I will try putting Chloe in the crate as well and see how it goes, I bet he will like it, I just didnt want him to start getting used to having another dog in a crate with him once he gets older but Im sure it will be fine.

Thanks for the idea! I'm going to try it out tomorrow.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

They can share a crate forever if it works for them. There's nothing wrong with two dogs in a crate, long as there's room.

I don't think letting him out while crying for the next couple of weeks will hurt - he's so very, very young. Does he sleep okay at night in the crate? If not, why not try it tonight? Do it a couple times for 15 mins or so every hour tonight (if Chloe will agree to that) and see if it's even possible.


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

Well currently Chloe isnt crated when I leave the house, she will stay in her crate but doesn't need it when I am away ... haha and once Rinaldo is GROWN I don't think there will be much room in a crate for the two of them  LOL

Right now at night he sleeps on the bed, he sleeps all night. I figured he would be scared in the crate all night at such a young age ... and he won't use the bathroom on the bed ... we even sleep in until 9 ! So I think he is pretty smart. 

Ok I will try it for a bit tonight, right now he is sleepy because he was barking in his crate ... he doesnt pee or poo in the crate either which I wasnt expecting ... I figured at his young age it wouldnt matter but apparently not.

Well I tried it!

And first there was some whining ... BUT now it is all peace and quiet!!

Woohoo!!!

Thanks for the help


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Cool!!!! That's great  Now the baby has a warm comfy mommy to cuddle up to. Take some pics, okay? That's got to be so cute!!!!!


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

I did take some pics hehe it is cute 
Just gotta upload them to the computer now hehe


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

Well the pictures didnt turn out so great (he is hard to see haha) ... haha I have cuter ones of the two curled up on the other post I did with their pictures  

But here they are - new mommy teaching new puppy crates are good places 

























Since you cant see them so good ... this is a picture of what they probably look something like in the crate lolol


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

myminpins said:


> They can share a crate forever if it works for them. There's nothing wrong with two dogs in a crate, long as there's room.
> 
> I don't think letting him out while crying for the next couple of weeks will hurt - he's so very, very young. Does he sleep okay at night in the crate? If not, why not try it tonight? Do it a couple times for 15 mins or so every hour tonight (if Chloe will agree to that) and see if it's even possible.



I agree that right now to help such a young pup ...that putting both dogs together would be beneficial

what I don't agree with is putting two dogs in the same crate as adults full time.....now some dogs get along their whole lives and never even growl at the other.....and some don't....I would not want to see to dogs have a disagreement and not be able to get away from each other


----------

